# Waveguide "Cantenna" vs. Parabolic dish: Which Is Better?



## cpu1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi. I want to make an enhancer for my wireless usb adapter. I've noticed that the two main types are "cantennas" (Google it), which are waveguide antennas, and parabolic style ones. (Google "wok fi"). These are simply a parabolic-shaped object, like a wok or a kitchen strainer, with the usb adaper placed near the focal point.


I've noticed that as a general rule, parabolic style ones seem to have the dongle/adapter placed in front of the bowl, whereas the cantennas usually have a 1.21" copper wire from a cable going into the can.

Placing the whole adapter in the can obviously looses some of that precision, but does that make a large difference? Would it greatly reduce the cantenna's effectiveness?

I don't plant on taking apart the adapter to solder on the wire, so I will be using it as is. Which do you think would give the greater gain, a parabolic-style one or a cantenna-style one?

Thanks a lot for all of your help.


----------



## brian (Apr 25, 2011)

cpu1 said:


> Hi. I want to make an enhancer for my wireless usb adapter. I've noticed that the two main types are "cantennas" (Google it), which are waveguide antennas, and parabolic style ones. (Google "wok fi"). These are simply a parabolic-shaped object, like a wok or a kitchen strainer, with the usb adaper placed near the focal point.
> 
> 
> I've noticed that as a general rule, parabolic style ones seem to have the dongle/adapter placed in front of the bowl, whereas the cantennas usually have a 1.21" copper wire from a cable going into the can.
> ...



Before you go and make something (which the cantenna is better if you want to have it always point towards your router..) tell us your router make and model. If you have a linksys there is a good probability that it will support dd-wrt, that firmware allows you to increases your output power. That would be better than building a device to increase your signal.


----------



## linkin (Apr 25, 2011)

As brian said, a cantenna is very directional. I've made one before and it only works really well if you have direct line-of-sight, otherwise it's near useless. What you need depends on your situation.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a setup a couple years ago using a helical antenna with a parabolic dish and it was amazing. I setup an ad hoc network with two linksys routers stretched over about a mile and half with  only -15dbm loss.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's my buddy's router (unsure of brand) 2 houses away. He said I could use it when I want (faster internet than mine).

OK, what exactly do folks mean when they say line of sight. I can't "see" the router, but I have a straight shot to it's location. I guess that's what the term probably means.

Moto, what's a helical antenna? I've got a network adapter that I'm using.


Thanks for the info.


----------

